# Snags?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I've wanted to ask this for some time now.
What do you guys prefer to do when you pull up to a prime spot and, before you can work it over, you snag right away? Do you snap off your prized lure?.... or do you go in and get it? invariably spooking the resident hogs. 
When the pro's do it on TV, they edit out the snags. I'm sure, in tournaments, they don't worry about $10 baits. The sponsors pick up the tab as the cost of doing business. What your MO? Thanks, --Tim


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

IMO there are several variables that would impact my decision to go after a snag, a couple being how it was hung, where it was hung, and where it was in relation to your target area for fish. One thing I can say is I would never jeopardize what I perceived to be a fish holding spot over a lure, that is for sure. If it was a "prized lure" then I will have several of them on hand and that 'one prize' would just have to go. No body pays for my anything but I'll lose a lure before I'll chase out fish in a tourney.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I usually leave it snagged, tighten up the line and fish the area with another rod until I am comfortable I am not spooking any fish that might be holding there. Then I will work at retrieving the first lure. 

Scott


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If I'm fishing a tournament, I do the same thing as Papaw if I am fishing a jig or Texas rigged soft plastics. I just break it off. If I'm hung up with anything else, I go and get it after I've let my partner fish the cover. If you're fishing a tournament and you get hung up, the rules don't allow you to fish with two rods (bass tournaments) so laying the rod with the snagged lure down and fishing with another rod is not allowed. It would be considered fishing with two rods at the same time. 

If I'm fun fishing I go and get it right away regardless of what kind of lure it is. Unless of course going and getting it is going to be too big of a pain. In that case it's bye bye lure.


----------

